# Medical advice, anyone, please help!!



## Sheilawisz (Apr 26, 2012)

Do we have a doctor here in Mythic Scribes??

This morning my father had a sudden illness with weakness, he was like fainting, nausea and then he started having chills and shaking. It turned out that he had low body temperature (36Â°C), later it was two degrees higher, his blood pressure went very high and then very low, with low heart rate as well around 70 beats per minute.

We called our doctor who said that it could be a slowing of the heart, perhaps caused by his stressful life and other family problems that we have been suffering for several months now. We warmed him up with blankets and warm infusions, and now he feels better and is sleeping.

We cannot take him to see a doctor yet, maybe later today if he feels better, so I was wondering if we have a doctor here in our community, please, we are very scared.


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 26, 2012)

I understand and sympathize with your fear, there are many things this could be and wait for the doctor to diagnose and advise


----------



## Ghost (Apr 26, 2012)

You might want to check if there are nurse hotlines for your area. I think there are also free chats online where you can ask medical professionals questions, but I'm not sure how legit those are. If your family is scared and he's in a bad way, there's no substitute for seeing a doctor in person.

I hope he feels better when he wakes up.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 26, 2012)

Gavintonks and Ouroboros, thanks for your support!! Dad is feeling better now, we are trying to convince him to go and see the doctor but he does not want to go... he already ate chicken and took a shower, after researching I still have no idea what happened today to him, we must go to see the doctor anyway as soon as possible.


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 26, 2012)

fevers can cause body temperature falls especially stuff like west nile fever, he should go and get checked out, glad to hear he is feeling better but even just an outpatient check, blood pressure etc is adviseable


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 26, 2012)

Shelia,
Is your area prone to Malaria?
I am not a Dr. (yet) but I remember our section on FOU's and Malaria was covered as was Dengue.

Both of which present with strange fevers and BP disturbances (Just to name a few) followed by a lull... only to return again in a day or so.
This is due to the parasites' life cycle. (Sometimes it can cause hallucinations, seizers, and even death. This was the case with Siva's sister who contracted Dengue and died 4 days later.)

I'm not trying to scare you but, he NEEDS to see a Dr. right away. Fevers of Unknown Origins (FOU) can be indicative of something serious and life threatening; on the other hand they can be a whole lot of nothing. He needs a full work up asap, including blood cultures and blood smears, heart scans etc.

If he says no and he has already, ask him to as himself "Why risk it?"


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope he gets well soon, give my best to him.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 26, 2012)

Hope this much a do about nothing. Glad he's feeling better, but kick his ass all the way to the doctors. I've had plenty of false alarms with my parents, but on the rare occasion it's been a good idea.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 27, 2012)

Aidan, Penpilot, thanks for your words, the support from my fellow Mythic Scribes has really helped me to think more clearly about this sudden problem =) Today my father is feeling normal, he refused to go to see our doctor (he's so stubborn!!) and he just departed to work in his shop as usual, but I will keep insisting so we can take him to see his favourite doctor as soon as possible.

@Lotus: Thanks for your support, my friend... Diseases like Malaria, Dengue Fever (both normal and the deadly type) and others are not unheard of in the lowlands, but they do not exist at all up here because the species involved cannot survive so high and so cold. Yesterday I was thinking it could be Meningitis, which is freaking scary too, but he started feeling better and now it seems like nothing happened at all.

We have been having loads of trouble since months ago, you know, and all the stressful life and lack of sleep may have built up in my father's system and finally caused a burn out or something- I will keep trying to take him to the doctor that knows him best, you and the others are right, he needs to be checked up anyway.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 2, 2012)

Just some words for those who got worried for my dad: Finally he went to see our doctor today, and the check-up has been pretty normal revealing nothing serious at all. The doctor said that everything was caused as a bad reaction to his stressful life and severe lack of sleep, so now he has to work on that!!


----------



## Ghost (May 2, 2012)

I'm glad it's not an illness. Tell him not to work _too_ hard on relaxing. :tongue:


----------



## Jess A (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like your father needs a holiday.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 4, 2012)

Yeah Storm, he really needs some very long holidays at a resort somewhere!!! Thanks everyone =)


----------



## gavintonks (May 8, 2012)

That's great to hear now he must just manage his stress. It is the same with a heart attack can be a wind or a blood clot, choose the ignominaty of a wind any day


----------

